# For any BHM/FFAs into BDSM?



## rabbitislove (Dec 19, 2008)

I know we've had a few fetish threads on this board, but I wanted to ask specifically. Is anyone here a Dom, a Sub or both? 

I'm a switch. I think it comes from the size contrast (Im 5'3 and a buck 20). I love being rough with a larger man and having him completely dominated by me. 

Lately Ive been wanting it the other way around. I love being dominated by a larger man. Having them pull my hair or take me doggy style and having me feel just how big he is..yeah nothing beats that.

Thoughts? Comments? Nasty PMs? (My names not baby its Rabbit. Ms Jackson if ya nasty).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Dom here, guilty. 

Not a huge lifestyle thing for me, but that's the role that I fall into when it comes into play. One gf tried to 'be in charge' years ago, and I kept giggling and snickering so much, I think it ruined it for her.
That's ok, I salvaged it when I flipped her over and spanked her ass lobster-red for even entertaining the thought that she was in charge.
She was 100% sub and in Nirvana from then on (Though she would mention wanting to be in charge from time to time, because she knew I'd swat her ass in about a millisecond. Ah, what a fun thing she was...)

Not the 'Show up to the Bondage club with 4 whips hanging from my belt/kilt/, sleaze on the girls sort, but the At home, in the privacy of my space sort of Dom, usually... With the right girl, I have been known to force them to do some things 'For their own good' in public.

-Uriel


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm a switch, but have kind of moved away from the BDSM in the last few years. My guy is a switch too, but when we started dating we realized that we have other common fetishes that are more enjoyable for us.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 20, 2008)

Switch


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

I like to bat for both teams, personally. Sometimes I want to just pick her up and toss her around the room or really take charge. I like when she asks for her hair to be pulled or to be spanked. I love light bondage like japanese love cuffs or handcuffs.

Sometimes I like being tied up too. I love being dominated by someone who is smaller than me. It's just so hot to have her take control and throw me down on the bed or make me do what she wants.

I'm always open to experimentation.


----------



## Hole (Dec 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I like to bat for both teams, personally. Sometimes I want to just pick her up and toss her around the room or really take charge. I like when she asks for her hair to be pulled or to be spanked. I love light bondage like japanese love cuffs or handcuffs.
> 
> Sometimes I like being tied up too. I love being dominated by someone who is smaller than me. It's just so hot to have her take control and throw me down on the bed or make me do what she wants.
> 
> I'm always open to experimentation.



I like to bath for both teams too.
And damn, I love your description. :wubu:




rabbitislove said:


> Thoughts? Comments? Nasty PMs? (My names not baby its Rabbit. Ms Jackson if ya nasty).



I love Janet. 


EDIT: I meant bate but baths are good too! LMAO.


----------



## Esther (Dec 20, 2008)

I have no idea what I am! My current partner is the only one I've ever had, and he's pretty vanilla, so we never get into situations where we explore that kind of thing. I feel like the plain old sex we have is weirder than anything else. It seems way more common to experiment and have fun with it.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd have to say... I'm dominant, big time. But my uber-nice nature kinda gets in the way with that sometimes. Complete dominance in my head translates as meanness, even if the other person wants it, so I'm sillily conflicted. 

But hey, to be ridiculously inappropriate, lemmie say that when I'm drunk I can dominate anything. *snickers*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'd have to say... I'm dominant, big time. But my uber-nice nature kinda gets in the way with that sometimes. Complete dominance in my head translates as meanness, even if the other person wants it, so I'm sillily conflicted.
> 
> But hey, to be ridiculously inappropriate, lemmie say that when I'm drunk I can dominate anything. *snickers*



Sillily is the most awkward word ever. My hat is off to you for using it properly and spelling it correctly. Good show.


----------



## olwen (Dec 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'd have to say... I'm dominant, big time. But my uber-nice nature kinda gets in the way with that sometimes. Complete dominance in my head translates as meanness, even if the other person wants it, so I'm sillily conflicted.
> 
> But hey, to be ridiculously inappropriate, lemmie say that when I'm drunk I can dominate anything. *snickers*



Don't look at it as dominance = meanness. Look at it as submission = obedience. It is possible to be a tender Dom. My last Dom was like that and I really appreciated that. Anyway, be strict and firm and commanding. It's a case where the semantics make all the difference.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Sillily is the most awkward word ever. My hat is off to you for using it properly and spelling it correctly. Good show.



I didn't think sillily was even a word. I was just throwing it in there for shits and giggles.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I didn't think sillily was even a word. I was just throwing it in there for shits and giggles.



Haha, but it is. You win the internet.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Haha, but it is. You win the internet.



Don't I need Al Gore's permission to win the internet? After all... he invented it. *laughs ass off*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Don't I need Al Gore's permission to win the internet? After all... he invented it. *laughs ass off*



Do you think Al Gore is into BDSM? I can imagine him shirtless with a spiked collar eating out of a dog bowl.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Do you think Al Gore is into BDSM? I can imagine him shirtless with a spiked collar eating out of a dog bowl.



Stop it you're getting me hot.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Stop it you're getting me hot.




Oh yeah baby, BDSM Al Gore. Now that's a memorable character!


----------



## mischel (Dec 20, 2008)

I like being called names such as fat slob, fatty, unhealthy etc...  (but only said from a nice FFA being together in bed, not public).
And i dont mind some belly slaps and enforced feeding . U can beat my fat hardly because it's so soft .
Anyway i'm mostly a sub, but if *she* likes it - i can play a dom too.
For example... i'm a very good squasher! :blush: .

Does all this count as BDSM ?

BTW: Yeah yeah... public is nice too if it's only for my ears. Same with touching my belly so everyone can see it. Im selfconfident enough^^.


----------



## Esther (Dec 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Do you think Al Gore is into BDSM? I can imagine him shirtless with a spiked collar eating out of a dog bowl.



dsssfdgghghfs


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 21, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'd have to say... I'm dominant, big time. But my uber-nice nature kinda gets in the way with that sometimes. Complete dominance in my head translates as meanness, even if the other person wants it, so I'm sillily conflicted.
> 
> But hey, to be ridiculously inappropriate, lemmie say that when I'm drunk I can dominate anything. *snickers*




I'm the same way, it's ridiculous.
I am way too self-conscious to be like, walking out in a tight leather outfit and acting all sexy and self-assertive. I totally wish I could, but really the only time I'll even strip without being begged is if I'm a little buzzed. But once I'm in that zone, I can be pretty assertive...mostly just with being "nicely dominant", like ordering him to something, but adding a "please" in there. A threatening "please", we can't be breaking character!!

I am a total switch-whore, but I do prefer being dominated. But like I said, if I've had a few, watch out!! I'm gonna rip yer pants off, throw you on the bed, jump you, and do things that I will blush about the next morning [so it's best not to bring them up over breakfast if you want to have me do them again].

Mostly though, I'm way too easily embarrassed to be dominant, it's just not in my nature to be mean [which I also associate with a dom] or wicked sexy. *shrugs*

P.S. can I just say...this post was amazingly over the top. Sorry. haha.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh girls,girls,girls...

These silly comments about you all being in charge.
Look, let's put you over my knee, pin you there between my belly and thighs and swat your bottoms for an hour or so, that should cure you of such silly notions.


:happy:


-Uriel


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a newfound appreciation for gags too.


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I have a newfound appreciation for gags too.



Gags scare me a little bit, so I haven't tried one yet. I'm always afraid I won't be able to breathe since my nose always gets a bit stuffy when I'm in subspace...maybe one day.




I gotta say too, I'm a little bothered by the perception that Dominance is the same as being mean. Yes, some of the things a top does takes a certain amount of balls/ovaries, but I've always felt like it's only mean if the bottom doesn't like what's happening to him/her. If I use my safe word and the top doesn't stop to make adjustments then that definitely is mean. But if the bottom likes all the "pain" and force then everybody's having fun.


If anyone is so inclined and hasn't already done so then I suggest picking up a copy of SM 101. It's good stuff.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> I gotta say too, I'm a little bothered by the perception that Dominance is the same as being mean. Yes, some of the things a top does takes a certain amount of balls/ovaries, but I've always felt like it's only mean if the bottom doesn't like what's happening to him/her. If I use my safe word and the top doesn't stop to make adjustments then that definitely is mean. But if the bottom likes all the "pain" and force then everybody's having fun.
> 
> 
> If anyone is so inclined and hasn't already done so then I suggest picking up a copy of SM 101. It's good stuff.



*Thanks ((Olwen))) for your input here, I very much agree, Dominance/submissiveness should be mutually enjoyable to both parties; not a good guy-bad guy scenerio *


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 21, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Mostly though, I'm way too easily embarrassed to be dominant, it's just not in my nature to be mean [which I also associate with a dom] or wicked sexy. *shrugs*
> 
> P.S. can I just say...this post was amazingly over the top. Sorry. haha.



Oh, I think it's only natural for you to be wicked sexy considering you are. 

And I don't think it was over the top at all. In fact, a little more detail would be quite welcome.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't believe dominance is the same thing as being mean. I can be pretty polite even when I'm dominating. I'd never want to hurt someone or make them uncomfortable. Safe words are your friend.


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't believe dominance is the same thing as being mean. I can be pretty polite even when I'm dominating. I'd never want to hurt someone or make them uncomfortable. Safe words are your friend.



Safe words are your friends. I've met a few male Doms who don't believe in safe words. They think they are so good that they can just tell when to adjust the play. That may be so with partners you've played with for a long time, but it's just bad news with a new partner. I just refuse to play without safe words.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Dom here, guilty.
> 
> Not a huge lifestyle thing for me, but that's the role that I fall into when it comes into play. One gf tried to 'be in charge' years ago, and I kept giggling and snickering so much, I think it ruined it for her.
> That's ok, I salvaged it when I flipped her over and spanked her ass lobster-red for even entertaining the thought that she was in charge.
> ...



Shit, I think I am in Nirvana just from reading your post.....:batting: 


I wonder if I am a "switch" but my true turn on comes from being a sub. I admit it...... 

That being said....I don't do bondage.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shit, I think I am in Nirvana just from reading your post.....:batting:



*SWAT*




-Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> *SWAT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I just found out in the other thread that you couldn't possibly like me so nevermind.


----------



## Cors (Dec 21, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'd have to say... I'm dominant, big time. But my uber-nice nature kinda gets in the way with that sometimes. Complete dominance in my head translates as meanness, even if the other person wants it, so I'm sillily conflicted.



I feel that way too, its even more difficult when they are already so eager to please and look at you with those begging eyes.. 



Uriel said:


> Oh girls,girls,girls...
> 
> These silly comments about you all being in charge.
> Look, let's put you over my knee, pin you there between my belly and thighs and swat your bottoms for an hour or so, that should cure you of such silly notions.
> ...



Tsk tsk. 



olwen said:


> Gags scare me a little bit, so I haven't tried one yet. I'm always afraid I won't be able to breathe since my nose always gets a bit stuffy when I'm in subspace...maybe one day.
> 
> I gotta say too, I'm a little bothered by the perception that Dominance is the same as being mean. Yes, some of the things a top does takes a certain amount of balls/ovaries, but I've always felt like it's only mean if the bottom doesn't like what's happening to him/her. If I use my safe word and the top doesn't stop to make adjustments then that definitely is mean. But if the bottom likes all the "pain" and force then everybody's having fun.
> 
> If anyone is so inclined and hasn't already done so then I suggest picking up a copy of SM 101. It's good stuff.



S&M to me is always nothing but safe, sane and consensual. A top who doesn't respect your limits or safe words is not just "mean" but dangerous and immoral, and should be avoided. 

Tops have different styles be it cold and sadistic or gentle and nurturing. My meanness happens to be what turns my partner and I on the most. It is an act that will be dropped the instant my partner shows signs of being uncomfortable. 

SM101 is a great book indeed. My favourite is still Coming to Power (lesbian but relevant for every orientation), but it is notoriously difficult to find these days.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 21, 2008)

Cors said:


> My favourite is still Coming to Power (lesbian but relevant for every orientation), but it is notoriously difficult to find these days.



*Cors...there are several on sale at Amazon.com starting at $2.05, although I realize you are in the UK, am not sure if they ship there or not?
*


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

Cors said:


> I feel that way too, its even more difficult when they are already so eager to please and look at you with those begging eyes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard of that one too, but haven't read it yet. Other good ones are 

The New Topping Book
The New Bottoming Book
Screw the Roses, Send me the Thorns

There is also a yahoo group called SM people of Size designed specifically for size related BDSM issues, like where to find leather gear or harnesses or info about sturdy restraints. The group isn't really jumping, but if you have a question you will get answers. They've helped me on several occasions. Alt.com also has several size related chat rooms where I've gotten good info and advice from.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cors...there are several on sale at Amazon.com starting at $2.05, although I realize you are in the UK, am not sure if they ship there or not?
> *




Another way to get a book if you can't find it on amazon is to go to your local bookstore and ask them to order it for you.


----------



## Cors (Dec 21, 2008)

I already have one, but it took me a good long while to hunt it down back then. Awesome that it is more available now especially since I heard they aren't printing any more copies. I also have the first two, will get my hands on the third at some point. I was obsessed with reading about BDSM when I was younger and these days I read Pat Califia's erotica. *guilty* 

Didn't know there are groups for people of size though, will definitely check that out. Ex and I had to improvise quite a bit.


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

Cors said:


> I already have one, but it took me a good long while to hunt it down back then. Awesome that it is more available now especially since I heard they aren't printing any more copies. I also have the first two, will get my hands on the third at some point. I was obsessed with reading about BDSM when I was younger and these days I read Pat Califia's erotica. *guilty*
> 
> Didn't know there are groups for people of size though, will definitely check that out. Ex and I had to improvise quite a bit.



I think these days when publishers say they don't make certain books anymore that are still in print they mean they don't do large print runs or even short print runs. Everything is done POD - print on demand. The printer prints one copy just for you. Amazon was out of the new bottoming book when I wanted to read it, and so was barnes and noble, but they said they could order it for me. When I picked it up I realized it was done POD since the cover was kinda thin and shiny.

I've had to improvise myself. The hardest and most frustrating thing for me was finding ways to do rope bondage that were comfortable and pretty. I've been to rope bondage demos where the volunteer was always thin. While there were quite a few bbws in the audience - all subs btw. When I raised my hand during the q & a after one demo I asked about how much more rope one would need for a fat person and all the bbws in the audience provided answers. I was surprised to learn that you really don't need much more rope since it gets in the way, the top just has to be creative about how they bind the fat bottom, especially one with knee or other joint issues or any restricted movements, and just pay attention to positions that are comfortably restrictive. Hearing the answers was kind of a duh moment for me since that's the rule for anyone of any size. Dunno why it wasn't obvious before then. Oh well.


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 22, 2008)

I is a Dom


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nah, I just found out in the other thread that you couldn't possibly like me so nevermind.




?

What, do you have super long hair? 

-Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2008)

0nlnn said:


> I is a Dom



Prove it


----------



## shy_girl_ffa (Dec 22, 2008)

I love being sub, being crushed by my boy's big belly is heaven 
Saying that, he is very soft and squishy and does look cute and helpless looking up at me, so being dom is good too :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 23, 2008)

I love being dominated

I'm putty in Dan's hands... he makes me weak lol 

Sometimes I like to take the lead though... I sometimes like making him feel defenceless


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 23, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> I love being dominated
> 
> I'm putty in Dan's hands... he makes me weak lol
> 
> Sometimes I like to take the lead though... I sometimes like making him feel defenceless



....And you do a good job babe


----------



## Esther (Dec 23, 2008)

Yikes! No safe words? What about those subs who like things such as rape play? Rape play without safe words... could easily become rape.
Scary scenario.



olwen said:


> Safe words are your friends. I've met a few male Doms who don't believe in safe words. They think they are so good that they can just tell when to adjust the play. That may be so with partners you've played with for a long time, but it's just bad news with a new partner. I just refuse to play without safe words.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 23, 2008)

I suppose this is at least partially common knowledge, but I'm a Dom.


...and a pirate. Yarr!


----------



## Kanzuo (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm switch. :happy:


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2008)

Since there are a lot of people experienced in these things on this thread, Ill ask something Im curious about: 

have any of you struggled to get into being dom or sub to please a partner? (when such was not natural to you) If so, how successful were you, and what did you do to get into the right frame of mind? (or perhaps I should just make this a thread on the fat sexuality board?)


----------



## olwen (Dec 23, 2008)

edx said:


> Since there are a lot of people experienced in these things on this thread, Ill ask something Im curious about:
> 
> have any of you struggled to get into being dom or sub to please a partner? (when such was not natural to you) If so, how successful were you, and what did you do to get into the right frame of mind? (or perhaps I should just make this a thread on the fat sexuality board?)



Ed, I've been there, and I can answer. If you want to start a new thread, I'll respond there too. 

The short answer is - it depends on the skill level of the partner and the chemistry between us, for me anyway. 

The long answer involves a bit of jargon and I'll try to explain the terms in case you don't know them. If it's a new 'play partner' (sort of like a fuck buddy, with or without vanilla sex), and his skill level isn't very high - that is if he's new to being a top - then I sort of have to 'top from the bottom' and lead him a little bit. That can be fun but only if the chemistry is overwhelming. If the chemistry isn't as over the top as I'd like then my focus is on making sure he's doing everything safely and that he's paying attention to my reactions. So in that state I don't go deep into 'subspace' The feeling is sort of like a trance state or like being high. the top equivalent is 'topspace.') and I don't enjoy it as much and my trip into subspace doesn't last as long. And the 'subdrop' isn't that bad. Subdrop is the feeling you get when you're away from your master or when the session is over and you're kinda sad you're not in subspace anymore. 

If I'm with a Sir or a Master - someone I've been playing with for a long time who I feel has earned the label Sir or Master then I have no trouble being the Sub or the Slave because I know he knows what he's doing and the chemistry is definitely there. I go into subspace quickly and stay there for a long time and the subdrop can be like torture. 

Quick aside: just because someone thinks they are Dom doesn't mean the sub automatically drops to her knees. Likewise just because I call myself a sub doesn't mean that I should expect a Dom to automatically order me around. Both positions have to be earned.


----------



## olwen (Dec 23, 2008)

Esther said:


> Yikes! No safe words? What about those subs who like things such as rape play? Rape play without safe words... could easily become rape.
> Scary scenario.



Well that depends on the players involved in it. If they feel like they understand and know each other enough to play without safewords or details of the upcoming scene, or even if they don't, then I guess for those people it works. Some people just like that sort of edge play. Plus there's a myriad ways a scene like that can go...whatever works for the people involved I guess. 

I'm just not comfortable playing without mine and I like to know the general outline of all the scenes I'm involved in.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've only admitted this out loud like, once, but I'm a sub. :wubu:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 24, 2008)

Dom here . And a sadistic one too. So yeah, with me you would need a safe word :eat2:.

Also going out and just being dominant in public, telling the girl what to do, what to wear, when to talk... hot! And if she happens to be older... damn!!! (once in a while tho, I couldn't take a robot like that for more than a day )


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 24, 2008)

Never actually tried s&m and bondage..never got that far..lol

However I like being straddled, sat on, and rarely ride on top...so I guess i am a submissive at heart. The thing is, being the youngest of 8 children and being born when my parents where in their forties, I ended up doing whatever i wanted whenever i wanted so i never learned to be submissive or dominate , thats probably why I'm more into voyeurism :eat1:.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 27, 2008)

Divals said:


> I suppose this is at least partially common knowledge, but I'm a Dom.
> 
> 
> ...and a pirate. Yarr!



Yay Pirates!

*is totally submissive.... especially to Divals' chunk-age :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 27, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Yay Pirates!
> 
> *is totally submissive.... especially to Divals' chunk-age :wubu:



Chunk-age? o.o


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2008)

My dirty mind has just fixed itself upon chunkage and how many hidden meanings it could have......:batting:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My dirty mind has just fixed itself upon chunkage and how many hidden meanings it could have......:batting:



Right now I'm up to 16. 10 of which have two versions based on gender.

No, wait. Make that 17.


----------



## escapist (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow ok, I tend to keep parts of my life really personal, but lets just say I've tried a lot of games out. Some good, some not so good (one girl on top of me talking and panting like a demon hound from hell...a bit weird)...other things that I thought would turn me off turning out to be a total turn on! Not cause of what I was doing but cause of my partners reaction and how she LOVED it! If it wasn't for that I probably never would have tried anything. I'll never forget the day one of my girlfriends came home with a box of velcro straps she got from work where they were using 'em for packaging. She was soooo turned on just thinking of playing with them, she had to bring a box of them home, and ......yeah that was fun!...I'm still not sure where the blindfolds came from and the rest of the stuff lol.

As to Dom/Sub: well there is something in the way a woman can say "F$#K ME NOW!" where I'm not sure who is dom, her or me! Cause she is giving as good as she is getting and we LOVE it!

So yeah, teeth, claws, wax, bondage, nock down drag out fun....yeah I love it....if I say anything more on the topic it would be so pornographic it would get deleted lol. Did I mention they have a public Dungeon in Vegas? Yeah I'm a _freek_ how do ya like me now Rarrrrrr, Mah-ha-ha-ha.

You know this all probably started cause of these Bisexual Vampire girls I met in Vegas when I was 19. I mean come on when your a 19 year old guy and attacked by a mob of incredibly attractive women who want to take turns tying you up, biting you, and pleasuring each other its kind of hard to not be instantly into it...I will never forget looking into those big green eyes filled with curiosity and lust that were just begging me to take her and her friends.

OK Now I really need to stop now lol.....

wow I didn't think I would spill that much.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 27, 2008)

more spillage please....:eat1:


----------



## escapist (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL How did I know it would be you to say that LOL. Nooooo that's enough for a public forum lol. The rest I should just write a romance novel and make some money lol.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2008)

escapist said:


> LOL How did I know it would be you to say that LOL. Nooooo that's enough for a public forum lol. The rest I should just write a romance novel and make some money lol.



Man, you sure are a jolly fellow, that's a lot of laughing-out-loud...


----------



## Weeze (Dec 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My dirty mind has just fixed itself upon chunkage and how many hidden meanings it could have......:batting:



I meant EVERY SINGLE ONE. 
Even the ones that I haven't thought of yet.


----------



## GainTo260 (Dec 29, 2008)

...but I really, _really_ like weight-gain stories where the male protagonist is force-fed.

Never actually done that,or anything else in the BDSM line, in real life.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never really gotten to experience any BDSM but I definitely am into trying a few different things. I like to bite and sort of am warming up to being bitten. I like to pull hair (in theory because I've never been allowed to in reality). I like rough sex and just totally giving it to her. I think I've said enough, time to get a cold shower.


----------



## escapist (Dec 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Man, you sure are a jolly fellow, that's a lot of laughing-out-loud...



Actually I am, ask Chicken Legs  I think her exact words were "You have a lot of light energy".

Its hard to not find me smiling, Laughing, or just plain having a good time....those are the strange side effects of loving life.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2008)

escapist said:


> Actually I am, ask Chicken Legs  I think her exact words were "You have a lot of light energy".
> 
> Its hard to not find me smiling, Laughing, or just plain having a good time....those are the strange side effects of loving life.



Sounds like a good thing to me  :bow:


----------



## anybodys (Jan 1, 2009)

Although I definitely lean more towards sub, I really enjoy contentious sex... biting each other, struggling against each other, fighting. Although my last experience largely involved being a rag doll and letting him completely take over, which was incredible.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 1, 2009)

Anybodys....

I love it too:eat2::eat2:

Thats hot..please share more because i am the same way


----------



## anybodys (Jan 1, 2009)

granted it's not too great for forums, but i've made it my new year's resolution not to overshare. a girl's got to have her secrets. ;^)


----------



## Windom Earle (Jan 1, 2009)

Some thirty-five years ago, we called it SM/BD and there was probably more SM than BD! I was a member of the Society of Janus for many, many years and did feeding demos for them...I introduced the submissive feedee concept to them in a brief article in 1984 for their magazine, "Growing Pains." That article later became the core of my later articles for Adam Parfrey's seminal collection, "Apocalypse Culture." "Disciples of Flesh" and "Surgeons and Gluttons in the House of Flesh" were two major articles on body modification with food. At the time, the performance art I was doing was also SM oriented with a shamanistic flair and we did several performances with feeding as a sub-plot. Fakir Musafar was working with us on these performances and he never got the feeding thing, which struck me as odd, given his fascination with preliterate cultures. Many of those cultures have ritual fattening as a rite of passage, but I imagine that he skipped that part of the books!
One memorable time during a performance, I was fed by Joel-Peter Witkins' wife, Cynthia at the People's Theatre Collective in Fort Mason...that was rockin'! I mixed submission, bondage and TV in a heady combo with erotic feeding and weightgain...ultra Tantric and shamanic....there are many stories to tell....:bow::eat2::eat1:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 1, 2009)

do tell do tell:eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 2, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I've never really gotten to experience any BDSM but I definitely am into trying a few different things. I like to bite and sort of am warming up to being bitten. I like to pull hair (in theory because I've never been allowed to in reality). I like rough sex and just totally giving it to her. I think I've said enough, time to get a cold shower.



I hope you get to try it someday. Hair pulling is one of my favourites, and one of the reasons I keep my long hippie hair.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

Bdsm exp: None
Bdsm Feeling: Submissive..
Bdsm likes: prob pain..


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Bdsm exp: None
> Bdsm Feeling: Submissive..
> Bdsm likes: prob pain..




I do hope one day you get to experience the M parts. When done right it can be so sublime....better than regular sex.


----------



## BHMluver (Jan 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Oh girls,girls,girls...
> 
> These silly comments about you all being in charge.
> Look, let's put you over my knee, pin you there between my belly and thighs and swat your bottoms for an hour or so, that should cure you of such silly notions.
> ...



... now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! (I'm so on full-alert now.)


----------



## lifebytes69 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bdsm exp: 5 years
Bdsm Feeling: Dom
Bdsm likes: Force, over powering..


----------



## Uriel (Jan 9, 2009)

BHMluver said:


> ... now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! (I'm so on full-alert now.)



*SWAT*


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Uriel (Jan 9, 2009)

Tyrael said:


>





Dude, I'm not swatting you, that was for BHMLuvr...




-Uriel


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

Aahhhw.... damn u!


----------



## olwen (Jan 9, 2009)

lifebytes69 said:


> Bdsm exp: 5 years
> Bdsm Feeling: Dom
> Bdsm likes: Force, over powering..



Oh come on, if you're going to enumerate your likes then tell us what they are. "Force, over powering" that's just soooo general. Tell it like it is brother. I for one am quite curious.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmmm both sound rather nice.....but im a virgin all the waaaaaayyyyyyy haha soooo i guess my input dun rly matter (-.-') lol


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 10, 2009)

Tyrael said:


>



That is a riot!


----------



## lifebytes69 (Jan 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> Oh come on, if you're going to enumerate your likes then tell us what they are. "Force, over powering" that's just soooo general. Tell it like it is brother. I for one am quite curious.



well im not that verbal, so in a dom sense i alway was more of a force instead of speach, like if i were to take my slave/sub and spank her for something she did wrong, i wouldn't say come here, i would either grab her by her collar or hair and put her over my knee. and make her ass cherry and drive her till she is dripping wet. And over powering i just like being able to over power my sub/slave, not many can over power me but still i like the perspective of a slave/sub knowing at any time i want something i can take it.

how was that?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hmmmm both sound rather nice.....but im a virgin all the waaaaaayyyyyyy haha soooo i guess my input dun rly matter (-.-') lol



What a cutie-pie you are...

-Uriel


----------



## olwen (Jan 10, 2009)

lifebytes69 said:


> well im not that verbal, so in a dom sense i alway was more of a force instead of speach, like if i were to take my slave/sub and spank her for something she did wrong, i wouldn't say come here, i would either grab her by her collar or hair and put her over my knee. and make her ass cherry and drive her till she is dripping wet. And over powering i just like being able to over power my sub/slave, not many can over power me but still i like the perspective of a slave/sub knowing at any time i want something i can take it.
> 
> how was that?



I see what you're getting at, but as a sub/slave, I'd be frustrated by your style. Don't get me wrong, I like to be taken at the Dom's discretion, and yeah, I'd be dripping wet and all, but afterwards I'd wonder what it was I did wrong. I like to be obedient and not bratty. If I were a Dom, I'd be frustrated by a slave who wasn't obedient.

....I think I get it, you're not a sensual dom, but rather a strict one?


----------



## lifebytes69 (Jan 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> I see what you're getting at, but as a sub/slave, I'd be frustrated by your style. Don't get me wrong, I like to be taken at the Dom's discretion, and yeah, I'd be dripping wet and all, but afterwards I'd wonder what it was I did wrong. I like to be obedient and not bratty. If I were a Dom, I'd be frustrated by a slave who wasn't obedient.
> 
> ....I think I get it, you're not a sensual dom, but rather a strict one?



its not for everyone but its fun


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 11, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uIaLVxsm-I8


lol  rofl


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 11, 2009)

that was too funny Tyrael...would give u rep points but it won't let me


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uIaLVxsm-I8
> 
> 
> lol  rofl



LOL that was cute.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uIaLVxsm-I8
> 
> 
> lol  rofl



Hahahahaha nice one hun


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sub here. I'm definitely the shy type, and horribly nervous around girls when I'm interested in them so girls that are dominant work well with me.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 12, 2009)

Did anyone see The Secretary? It's a mainstream Hollywood movie. In fact, I checked it out of the library!! 

There are a few hot scenes, and a lot of silliness. The most exciting scene was a surprise. She is at a dinner party and calls her dom. She asks what she should eat. He commands her to eat the meat, two potatoes, and a single pea. She is thrilled to follow this arbitrary demand. 

Of course, the fantasy that sprung to my mind was the dom saying, "Eat 4 pieces of meat, 8 potatoes, and 3 helpings of peas, and the entire apple pie a la mode." Imagine, a feeder even when you have to "phone it in"! Even weirder, I fantasize about being either the sub or the dom in this feeding-on-demand scenario --I guess that makes me a switch.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 13, 2009)

Woah... i just had a weird thing in my head  Woah...

I must be kinkyer then i tought...

But i aint gonna tell! puh!


----------



## Cors (Jan 13, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Did anyone see The Secretary? It's a mainstream Hollywood movie. In fact, I checked it out of the library!!
> 
> There are a few hot scenes, and a lot of silliness. The most exciting scene was a surprise. She is at a dinner party and calls her dom. She asks what she should eat. He commands her to eat the meat, two potatoes, and a single pea. She is thrilled to follow this arbitrary demand.
> 
> Of course, the fantasy that sprung to my mind was the dom saying, "Eat 4 pieces of meat, 8 potatoes, and 3 helpings of peas, and the entire apple pie a la mode." Imagine, a feeder even when you have to "phone it in"! Even weirder, I fantasize about being either the sub or the dom in this feeding-on-demand scenario --I guess that makes me a switch.



I have been wanting to check out that movie for ages, thanks for the reminder. ;D


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 15, 2009)

i love this video.....now that makes me want to be fit to be tied..lol

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/madonna/video/xlt34_45-madonna-human-nature_music


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 15, 2009)

I like dominating girls with my stomach. Holding them down, pressing their face into my belly, or holding them against a wall.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 15, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I like dominating girls with my stomach. Holding them down, pressing their face into my belly, or holding them against a wall.



Really....(checking out profile).


----------



## Hole (Jan 15, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I like dominating girls with my stomach. Holding them down, pressing their face into my belly, or holding them against a wall.



Holding them against the wall is *hot*.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I know we've had a few fetish threads on this board, but I wanted to ask specifically. Is anyone here a Dom, a Sub or both?
> 
> I'm a switch. I think it comes from the size contrast (Im 5'3 and a buck 20). I love being rough with a larger man and having him completely dominated by me.
> 
> ...



I love to be dominated. I guess I'm usually very sub, but I can be Dom depending. 

I think I like being more sub because I have such a dominate personally normally, so its more of a change for me to let go, and let a girl just......

StarScream!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I like dominating girls with my stomach. Holding them down, pressing their face into my belly, or holding them against a wall.



*Fans self*  :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

here is another hot madonna video from her BDSM period

Erotica

http://www.vh1classic.com/view/artist/1098/14186/Madonna/Erotica/index.jhtml


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 29, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I know we've had a few fetish threads on this board, but I wanted to ask specifically. Is anyone here a Dom, a Sub or both?



He's Dom, our girlfriend is a Sub, and I'm a switch.

It works out pretty well. :wubu: Everybody gets what they want.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 29, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> He's Dom, our girlfriend is a Sub, and I'm a switch.
> 
> It works out pretty well. :wubu: Everybody gets what they want.



Damn. That's, like.. my ideal situation.. but from what I've seen it's almost impossible to get it to work. -.-


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 30, 2009)

Divals said:


> Damn. That's, like.. my ideal situation.. but from what I've seen it's almost impossible to get it to work. -.-



We are used to people telling us that. All I can say is.....honesty. Lots of communication. Willingness to change and be flexible in the way you conduct yourself. And lots of love. Have the ability to share with others and no jealousy.

It's a new situation for the 3 of us, so we are quite simply taking it all one day at a time.


----------



## femaleseat (Nov 17, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I like dominating girls with my stomach. Holding them down, pressing their face into my belly, or holding them against a wall.



oh yea?? THATS HOT


----------



## escapist (Nov 17, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I like dominating girls with my stomach. Holding them down, pressing their face into my belly, or holding them against a wall.



This sounds oddly like one of my story's. Apparently I do this often without thinking about it. However I think I'd have to add that I pin them down with folds and rolls without meaning too.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

I always thought of the dominating/crushing stomach as more of a sexual position than an S&M move....

I notice I posted in this thread before meeting my girlfriend. Lucky for both of us, we are both switches....


----------



## Merlin_sorcerer (Nov 25, 2010)

Until a few days ago i never even heard of the therm bhm and ffa but yeah I qualify as bhm and identify as dominant


----------



## MysteriousVik (Nov 25, 2010)

BDSM is always a fun subject! And i'd most certainly like to explore both my submissive and dominant side!


----------



## Anjula (Nov 30, 2010)

Im sub :d And I like BDSM a lot!


----------



## Merlin_sorcerer (Dec 1, 2010)

MysteriousVik said:


> BDSM is always a fun subject! And i'd most certainly like to explore both my submissive and dominant side!


I still would have find my submissive side, best way to make me do something is to try to force me to do the opposite...


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm switch in Toronto! Though I've never actually gotten to partake in all that much play.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Did anyone see The Secretary? It's a mainstream Hollywood movie. In fact, I checked it out of the library!!
> 
> There are a few hot scenes, and a lot of silliness. The most exciting scene was a surprise. She is at a dinner party and calls her dom. She asks what she should eat. He commands her to eat the meat, two potatoes, and a single pea. She is thrilled to follow this arbitrary demand.
> 
> Of course, the fantasy that sprung to my mind was the dom saying, "Eat 4 pieces of meat, 8 potatoes, and 3 helpings of peas, and the entire apple pie a la mode." Imagine, a feeder even when you have to "phone it in"! Even weirder, I fantasize about being either the sub or the dom in this feeding-on-demand scenario --I guess that makes me a switch.



I seem to fondly remembr texting each other with eating orders. That was pretti hot...leaving the realm of fantasy to realaty. 

Oh, and I am assuming the position now for those typos above! :bow:


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I always thought of the dominating/crushing stomach as more of a sexual position than an S&M move....
> 
> I notice I posted in this thread before meeting my girlfriend. Lucky for both of us, we are both switches....



I'd rather switch than fight


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm dom, I like to be in control. But it's more fun if she isn't submissive.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 20, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm dom, I like to be in control. But it's more fun if she isn't submissive.



HITTING THE LIKE BUTTON


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 20, 2011)

FemFAtail said:


> I'd rather switch than fight


Iseewhatyoudidthere! 

Total dom, although the idea of a really tiny little woman bossing me around certainly has me intrigued.


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 20, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm dom, I like to be in control. But it's more fun if she isn't submissive.



of course....way more fun!!


----------

